# Are almonds ok for goats?



## Crazy4Goats

I'm wondering if I can give my does almonds?


----------



## ksalvagno

Not sure.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Ok. I hope they are because my family gave them each a few


----------



## ksalvagno

You would see signs if it was a problem.


----------



## LamanchaAcres

From our experience, they are perfectly fine. Our 20 girls split a 5 gallon bucket full of almonds and shells every night, and our bucks also get a few handfuls every night. Our friend uses them as a hay stretcher for her herd. They are a great weight gainer aswell.


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Thank you guys so much! I start getting worried!


----------



## toth boer goats

Here is a good link to help answer your questions

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/what-benefits-feeding-almond-hulls-goats-124090/


----------



## Crazy4Goats

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------

